# Down River Captain’s Bag DRE Blue



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

How much shipped to Carbondale?


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

Sambikes said:


> Used in good condition DRE captain’s bag in blue. Retails for $$ asking $55 Text 303.591.2222
> Bag is located in Longmont, Colorado
> View attachment 69542
> View attachment 69543


Still available?


----------

